# Sticky  Please read this BEFORE posting in Electronics Section



## DonaldG

*This section is devoted to Electronics....resistors, capacitors, transistors, wiring diagrammes/schematics and the such like etc.*

Please do not post in this section if your question is more applicable to the *'Home Theatre' *or *'Gadget Support'*

Be specific in expalining your needs and be sure to include:
What the unit is (A playboy, a hifi amp, a battery charger, a two-way radio etc....)

Just giving a part number like 'My Verizon XV6900 doesnt work' does not assist people to assist you.

Also it helps to know your country so that the helper can be specific when suggesting sources of components. 

Thanks :wave:


----------

